# Let me see your face



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2015)

So we had one of these threads going a few years ago. It is fun seeing if your mental image of someone matches up to real life.

So if you feel comfortable.... 

Show me your face!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok. I'll be brave. 2 pics of my 2 professions.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Tigger (Jan 27, 2015)

#saladsandselfies


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2015)

Post race. Placed pretty well in this one, too


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 27, 2015)

Me and the girl at the firemans ball a couple years ago. Sorry for the screenshot, my phone is being stupid


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm the human.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 28, 2015)

Selfie taken expressly for this thread. I'd like to point out that selfies remain stupid but I don't have many other pics on my new phone.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 28, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Post race. Placed pretty well in this one, too
> View attachment 1727


I mostly like your beer stein. I was reading about the beer mile at a track the other day and couldn't even imagine how anyone could complete it.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Selfie taken expressly for this thread. I'd like to point out that selfies remain stupid but I don't have many other pics on my new phone.



Not what I thought you looked like at all. 

I like the beard ️


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I mostly like your beer stein. I was reading about the beer mile at a track the other day and couldn't even imagine how anyone could complete it.


It was the award for top 3 finishers at that race. The race started and finished at Shiner Brewery. All beer consumption was post-race though... I couldn't imagine doing that beer mile


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 28, 2015)

One of me at work (one of maybe 3 selfies I've ever taken), and one of me very much not at work (I'm the good looking one on the right).


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 28, 2015)

This was at an incident where there were 2 afghans sleeping at a distance of 100 yards away from each other. One had a bad dream and thought he was being shot at so he started shooting...the other afghan woke up and thought he was being attacked and started shooting back at his friend- genius


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 28, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


>


More like Not-Handsome Robb

Sorry couldn't resist, you walked right into that one. I can't belive it took 14 hours to get said.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 1721
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there goes my hopes that DE was actually Sean Penn...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

S


redundantbassist said:


> Well, there goes my hopes that DE was actually Sean Penn...



Sorry.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I'm very lucky... I have a couple of awesome jobs.



id love a chance to get on the radio and say something along the lines of 'goooooooood morning and welcome tooooo 97.231 K-L-MMMMM' lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Well here's the deal, if you ever get this way to visit… You send me a message and I'll make sure you get a guest shot on a radio station. A lot of my friends have said, "I've always wanted to be a DJ" that's one of those things I can make happen pretty easily… It's neat to see peoples faces light up when they hear themselves on the radio. 

I did get recognized one day, a nurse in the emergency department grabbed me and said, "hey, are you on the radio too?" I guess my med patches were done in my radio voice


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 28, 2015)

thats amazing would love that, maybe not the listeners though haha


----------



## Kevinf (Jan 28, 2015)

Found two:


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 28, 2015)

<--- it's in the avatar


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 28, 2015)

@Tigger I genuinely thought you were the dude in your avatar...and old.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 28, 2015)

Only two lovely ladies posted! Need more ladies!


----------



## Amelia (Jan 28, 2015)

Not the best.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 29, 2015)

There


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 29, 2015)

Since someone thinks I'm the little old lady...


----------



## MkVity (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh go on then...


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 29, 2015)

Thread has been cleaned up.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> @Tigger I genuinely thought you were the dude in your avatar...and old.


You don't know Dr. Tobias Fünke from Arrested Development??!Why, he's a professional twice over! He's an analyst and a therapist and has the combined business card to prove it.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 29, 2015)

Lulz. I am very much not old. Sometimes patients ask if my partner can drive because I don't look experienced enough to be behind the wheel....


----------



## LaceyA (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is mine...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


>


Wow, looks like they give you guys outstanding dental insurance!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Wow, looks like they give you guys outstanding dental insurance!


Yes they do,  anytime we need we just go down to the local veterinarian office


----------



## Rin (Jan 30, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Since someone thinks I'm the little old lady...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748



Wait, then who's the little old lady?  And here I thought she must be pretty badass to have a smoking baby for her avatar


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 31, 2015)

Rin said:


> Wait, then who's the little old lady?  And here I thought she must be pretty badass to have a smoking baby for her avatar



What @Chimpie looks like when he's ruining our fun.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 31, 2015)

<<  Why do you think I'm always smiling?


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## CANMAN (Feb 1, 2015)

Meh I will show my face, fire department shot from my part time gig and photo from my previous full time gig.


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 1, 2015)

That hat looks warm.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 1, 2015)

My grandmother made it for me, its warm, logo-less, and quality.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

At work school and play. 
May or may not have smashed that manikans teeth.....


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2015)

CANMAN said:


> My grandmother made it for me, its warm, logo-less, and quality.


My ex made me something similar and I love it dearly. Plus it has a pom pom.


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 2, 2015)

Underoath87 said:


> View attachment 1768


You're lookin a little  pale there.


----------



## Trauma Queen (Feb 2, 2015)

Because honestly, other than studying for medic class, I have nothing better to do with my time than take selfies.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in disguise. Sorry for the sideways picture. 

Before you all judge me, I was born and raised in CA so I am not used to the white stuff that was falling down outside.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> View attachment 1770
> 
> I'm in disguise. Sorry for the sideways picture.
> 
> Before you all judge me, I was born and raised in CA so I am not used to the white stuff that was falling down outside.


Great. Now we all know what your eyebrows and part of your eyes look like. Lol Those are, however, quite  outstanding eyebrows.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Great. Now we all know what your eyebrows and part of your eyes look like. Lol Those are, however, quite  outstanding eyebrows.


Thank you. I have them threaded once a month.... kidding


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Thank you. I have them threaded once a month.... kidding


He tweezes!


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> He tweezes!



I bet he does. They are perfectly shaped.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I bet he does. They are perfectly shaped.


Actually I don't. I just have amazing eyebrows.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Actually I don't. I just have amazing eyebrows.


Hahaha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2015)

I didn't want to show the rest of my amazing face for fear of getting banned from being just that handsome.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 3, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't want to show the rest of my amazing face for fear of getting banned from being just that handsome.


Oh brother.  Lol


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't want to show the rest of my amazing face for fear of getting banned from being just that handsome.


That is a very real fear, I understand your concern..


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 3, 2015)

This is me


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 3, 2015)

.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 4, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> .


Awesome! What part of Colorado?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

Found a picture I like better. Hahaha


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 4, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> .



Hey you pervs liking this, she's only 17.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hey you pervs liking this, she's only 17.


Lol except I don't know many 17 year old medics.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hey you pervs liking this, she's only 17.


Hey, maybe I liked the mountains in the background!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

Great. Glad I posted my goofy photo after a 17 yo beauty.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hey you pervs liking this
> 
> 
> teedubbyaw said:
> ...



I will take that as a compliment that I "age gracefully".


I happen to be 24.



And yes. I get carded at the bar. Every time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I will take that as a compliment that I "age gracefully".
> 
> 
> I happen to be 24.


I happen to be 22...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I happen to be a rich doctor.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I happen to be a rich doctor.


 

Do what you do. 
I just got taxes back. I, too, will live like a "rich doctor".... For about a week.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 4, 2015)

She even passed the gold digger test.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

Oy. Can someone  start a similar thread for those of us in our 30's?


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> She even passed the gold digger test.



You sound like my last pshyc patient.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 4, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> You sound like my last pshyc patient.



Because I was. 

I'm out before Chimpie bans me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Oy. Can someone  start a similar thread for those of us in our 30's?



...or 40s?


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm 16.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2015)

Thread closed.


----------

